
Show HN: A pure C websocket server to find cycles in the English dictionary - adtac
https://lexicon-loop.now.sh/
======
visuyt
Wow, that's pretty neat. I've always wondered how a person who's completely
new to the language would go about learning it if he's given only the
dictionary. He literally has all the information he needs, but can't actually
do it.

>take just 26 KB?

That's really impressive. Node should really cut down on things.

